# My First Planted Aquarium Jebo R310



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

Great start! I am still new to planted so I can't recognize all of your plants. Looking forward to hearing what they are. Could you use Flourish Excel? Lots of nano owners use that in lieu of CO2.


----------



## Repz (May 20, 2004)




----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

lookin good i like th wood in it and the dark gravel.. and u might be able to get a carpet and as a last resort u could make one out of like java moss.... thats REALLY easy :icon_roll 

o_0
Fn


----------



## Repz (May 20, 2004)

just some updates this is recent but old
took out some pieces and rearranged


----------



## Repz (May 20, 2004)

this is my newly rescaped tank with diy co2 =)
i hope the drfitwood becomes bushy


----------

